# **Given** Kindle eReader, 6", WI-FI, black.



## Polite (10 Dec 2018)

Hello,

Unable to sell so it's yours for free or an exchange - surprise me with something!

If you want it for free it's pick up in Hove or, if you want it delivered, you will have to make the arrangements for sending it.

Cheers.


----------



## sheddy (10 Dec 2018)

what model ?


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Dec 2018)

Looks to be the 6" Kindle readar wi-fi.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0186FESVC?ref_=navm_em_0_3_NaN_2

Does it have adverts on the lockscreen?


----------



## Polite (10 Dec 2018)

It's the latest version of the entry level Kindle on Amazon.


----------



## Polite (10 Dec 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Looks to be the 6" Kindle readar wi-fi.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0186FESVC?ref_=navm_em_0_3_NaN_2
> 
> Does it have adverts on the lockscreen?


Yep, that's the one. 

I have taken a photo of the screen, yes there is an advert.


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Dec 2018)

Polite said:


> Yep, that's the one.
> 
> I have taken a photo of the screen, yes there is an advert.
> 
> View attachment 442177


They are less obtrusive than I expected. Good luck with the sale. I love my first generation one... I just don't get time to read the thing!


----------



## Polite (10 Dec 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> They are less obtrusive than I expected. Good luck with the sale. I love my first generation one... I just don't get time to read the thing!


Cheers! It's really nice and handy, great quality but I just like the feel of a book and flicking back through its pages if I want to.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Dec 2018)

For forty squid it's a steal. If you like reading these are brilliant. Quite a few of the books are free or very cheap.
Just thing to take with you on a cycling tour.


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Dec 2018)

They are indeed very handy for holidays. I have a Mark 1 Kindle, and would really, really miss it if anything happened to it.


----------



## Polite (19 Dec 2018)

Sorry for the bump but I needed to sell before Xmas so I will withdraw on Friday if no interest. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Polite (3 Jan 2019)

See the original post, now edited.


----------



## broady (5 Jan 2019)

My wife is interested, but she hasn't really got anything to swap?
Would also need it posting.
Don't worry if you don't want to post it


----------



## Polite (5 Jan 2019)

Cheers,
Any cycling books, or books?
I could post, you'd need to cover the costs, but unless anyone else gets in touch then it's yours, or at least your wife's.


----------



## broady (5 Jan 2019)

What books do you read?


----------



## Polite (5 Jan 2019)

Hi, 
Biographies (including cycling), non fiction, humour.
Don’t worry if you don’t have any, it’s still yours. 
We’ll sort out postage.
Cheers


----------

